# <solved> HIlfe  Wiki -emerge -locales -Posix ACL´s

## Schnulli

Moin, Hilfe Anfrage Teil 2 ^^

Die WIki ist Dein bester Freund... ja...... nur leider hörst immer dann auf wenn es so richtig interessant wird und die grauen Zellen aufnahmewillig sind......

(einige Sachen in der Wiki müssten eh dringend mal auf einen aktuellen Stand gebracht werden... das soll keine Kritik sein, ich(wir) weiß sehr genau wie aufwendig das ist)

Wie spielen schon ein paar Tage mit emerge herum ....

Also.. wer kann uns mehr Lesenstoff zu -emerge- geben? Thema MASKED License  und und und also etwas in die Tiefe gehend.....

Frage Teil 2

-locales

Uns ist aufgefallen das z.B. Firefox trotz richtigen locales und Openoffice-bin als User-iface (sichtbare Menüs etc.) nur englisch anbietet..... wir finden nix woran es liegen könnte, jemand eine Idee oder Lösung?

OO-bin haben wir z.B. mit  -  #LANGUAGE="49" emerge openoffice-bin -  rein geholt und trotzdem nix in deedsch ^^

Frage Teil 3

Posix ACL´s (Rules)

verwendet haben wir bisher set profile 6 - no-multilib ...... das ganze System ist -list -lesbar ... hat Gentoo eine von Haus eingebaute Regel "set" die die Sicherheit "höhr" setzt... Richtung Server etc.?

to be continued..... 

Schon mal Danke im Voraus

P.S. 

was uns aufgefallen ist, hat Gentoo von Hause aus (in den Minimal-IOS´s)keine Iptable Unterstützung aktiv??? hmmmmm......Last edited by Schnulli on Mon Mar 14, 2011 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> Also.. wer kann uns mehr Lesenstoff zu -emerge- geben? Thema MASKED License und und und also etwas in die Tiefe gehend..... 

 

Tief kann ich leider nicht. Aber wenn du das hier: ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

in deine make.conf schreibst bist du das leidige Thema los.

 *Quote:*   

> Uns ist aufgefallen das z.B. Firefox trotz richtigen locales und Openoffice-bin als User-iface (sichtbare Menüs etc.) nur englisch anbietet..... wir finden nix woran es liegen könnte, jemand eine Idee oder Lösung?
> 
> OO-bin haben wir z.B. mit - #LANGUAGE="49" emerge openoffice-bin - rein geholt und trotzdem nix in deedsch ^^ 

 

Du solltest es mal mit: LINGUAS="de"

in der make.conf versuchen. Dann ist das auch Deutsch. Ebenso beim Firefox.

 *Quote:*   

> was uns aufgefallen ist, hat Gentoo von Hause aus (in den Minimal-IOS´s)keine Iptable Unterstützung aktiv??? hmmmmm......

 

Von Haus aus ist bei Gentoo garnix da. Das musst du alles selber rein bauen. Das ist ja, unter anderem, das schöne an Gentoo.

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

openoffice wird (auf kurze Sicht) nicht mehr supported. Ein ooo-3.3.* wird es nicht geben. libreoffice ist die Zukunft. Am besten das gleich planen.

Deutsch wird das durch die LINGUAS-Variable in der make.conf.

LINGUAS="de" sollte libreoffice und firefox deutsch beibringen. WIrd aber auch im localization-guide geschrieben.

>Zu den licenses:

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" in die make.conf.

Alternativ kannst du natürlich nur die eintragen, die du willst.

----------

## Schnulli

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Also.. wer kann uns mehr Lesenstoff zu -emerge- geben? Thema MASKED License und und und also etwas in die Tiefe gehend.....  
> 
> Tief kann ich leider nicht. Aber wenn du das hier: ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
> 
> in deine make.conf schreibst bist du das leidige Thema los.
> ...

 

HI Sebastian, dank für die sau schnelle Antwort....

*schäm* ok ok..... LINGUAS="de"  ... 

License... jub, alles schon in der make... das ist weniger das Problem.. emerge kann aber MEHR, einiges mehr als in der WIki steht...... 'wissenshungrig-bin*   :Very Happy: 

Jut... geb Dir da völlig Recht, deshalb sind wir ja dazu gestoßen... weils eben geht bei Gentoo.. wenn  man will ^^  

also bauen wir da mal was selbst.... zumindest eine minimale Desktop Firewall würde ja schon Sinn machen..... hmmm.... also Kernel umfummeln.... ein Script basteln das iptables lädt und eine logische Beschreibung dazu damit es die "anderen" nach vollziehen können... gut, gut, machen wir...

Wie wir gesehen haben iptables 1.4.1 ..... wir haben vor einiger Zeit eine gei*** iptables 1.4.3 gebaut die top rennt..... also schauen wir uns mal Iproute2 und Iptables etwas genauer an  :Wink: 

----------

## Schnulli

 *franzf wrote:*   

> openoffice wird (auf kurze Sicht) nicht mehr supported. Ein ooo-3.3.* wird es nicht geben. libreoffice ist die Zukunft. Am besten das gleich planen.
> 
> Deutsch wird das durch die LINGUAS-Variable in der make.conf.
> 
> LINGUAS="de" sollte libreoffice und firefox deutsch beibringen. WIrd aber auch im localization-guide geschrieben.
> ...

 

Hi franz,

yap OO wird sterben, leider.... naja, dafür gibt es ja libreoffice dass das selbe kann.....

aaaaaaah ! siehste.. da ist etwas kleines zum Lesen das "neu" ist, danke !

Hmmm.... nur mit "*" darauf hätte ich auch selbst kommen sollen.... erspart einige Tipperein ^^ auch dafür Danke

---------

Resüme: Gentoo ist einfach nur g****   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

Auf unseren Intel Atomi´s, 4 Testumgebungen, flitzt das wie sonst was

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> License... jub, alles schon in der make... das ist weniger das Problem.. emerge kann aber MEHR, einiges mehr als in der WIki steht...... 

 

Hmm.., welches Wiki meist du? (ein Link wäre stets prima  :Wink:  )

Ansonsten schau doch auch mal direkt im Gentoo Handbuch -> Licenses

----------

## Schnulli

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Schnulli wrote:*   License... jub, alles schon in der make... das ist weniger das Problem.. emerge kann aber MEHR, einiges mehr als in der WIki steht......  
> 
> Hmm.., welches Wiki meist du? (ein Link wäre stets prima  )
> 
> Ansonsten schau doch auch mal direkt im Gentoo Handbuch -> Licenses

 

Moin Josef,

na wenn das nur ein Link sein würde ^^.... geschätzt >+-100 Gentoo Tabs offen als Stimulanz für die grauen Zellen.....

Ok, werde mir das mal als "Bettlektüre" einwerfen  :Wink:  Danke

Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit...... Mein Opa hatte dazu immer einen treffenden Spruch.... "das ist in 1 - 365 Tagen erledigt"   :Razz: 

Ich denke.... für heute mal wieder [solved] .. so kurze fachkundige Reaktionen und Antworten bich ich längst nicht mehr gewohnt ^^.. das gefällt mir sehr  :Wink: 

----------

